# Cheap (ish) fridge incubator



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Just seen this on Hotukdeals and thought straight away of you lot.

Buy 8 Bottle Wine Chiller at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Limited stock Kitchen and laundry.

£34.99 for a working fridge.

would make a great incubator and as its black it looks good too  has inbuilt temp sensor too.

image --->


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Just what ive been looking for, but out of stock anywhere near me


----------



## StephJ (Sep 5, 2010)

How wold this work as an incubator? As this is a chiller? Tell me if im being totally dosile and missing something :-/

Steph


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

you have to convert it over add heat mats and a stat. and wahay incubator


----------



## StephJ (Sep 5, 2010)

convert??


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah! Convert?? Explain as I may have to buy one & do this  how many heat matts?... Where?... Where stat? Why would the temp setter come in handy when you use heat matts & stat to do heat? ECT!


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

there are loads of threads on here that tell you how too convert them over and people have there own ways and ideas on what works best, your best bet is to read loads an then work out what you need, as i breed loads of snakes so i need a large incabator and therefore more heat and at the same time good air flow due to the large size and getting cool spots, but if you dont breed large scale then it may be better to buy a small zoo med one. or just convert a small fridge. but all ways have more power on the heat source than you need that way you can back it down with the stat and when you need it, its there to be used an you incabator is not left lagging in the cold weather


----------

